# AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta



## NiCo-pc (1. August 2013)

AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta ist da. 

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafik/amd-catalyst-komplettpaket/

Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta Driver for Windows:Support for AMD CrossFire™ Frame PacingFrame Pacing ensures that frames rendered across multiple GPUs in a CrossFire configuration will be displayed at an even and regular pace.Enabled through the AMD Catalyst Control Center; Globally or on a per application basis.Frame Pacing is enabled by default.Supported for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications, and resolutions up to*and including 2560x1600 (single display).OpenGL 4.3 support – full support for the OpenGL 4.3 feature setPerformance improvements found in AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta for Windows:Metro: Last Light – improves performance up to 7% on the AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 SeriesOpenGL support for User Profiles and Catalyst Application Profiles:Users can now create per application 3D setting profiles for OpenGL applications.OpenGL applications are now supported through Catalyst Application Profile updates (for single GPU and AMD CrossFire configurations).AMD Enduro Technology enhancement - Catalyst Control Center will now show which applications are active on the Performance GPU, and the Power-Saving GPUResolved issues:Resolved crash when enabling AMD CrossFireX™ on some AMD 970 platformsImproved stability for AMD Radeon HD 7790Resolved intermittent mouse cursor corruption when rapidly moving the cursor across window borders

Und hier Test. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-Catalyst-Grafikkarte-255517/Specials/Catalyst-138-Beta-im-Test-1080907/

Und hier. 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/amd-kontra-mikroruckler/


----------



## beren2707 (1. August 2013)

Geilo, gleich mal laden.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. August 2013)

Wer keine Lust hat, sich zu registrieren, direkt von der AMD Seite.

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_13.8_Beta.exe


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2013)

Wenn mein Netzteil/Mainboard nicht defekt währe würde ich den auch gleich mal testen


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. August 2013)

Hat den Treiber schon jemand getestet ?


----------



## Locuza (1. August 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Hat den Treiber schon jemand getestet ?


 Einige Redaktionen. 
Bloß Online stellen dürfen sie die Artikel noch nicht, aber man kann schon mal runterladen.


----------



## beren2707 (1. August 2013)

Zu CF kann ich nichts sagen, bislang läufts sehr gut (TR).

Edit: Auch die Zusammenarbeit mit AB 3 Beta 11 ist einwandfrei.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2013)

Ich bin ernsthaft versucht meine 7970er in den Lan-Pc zu bauen.... Weis jemand wann die Artikel online gehen ? Wenn das noch ewig dauert muss ich vlt. doch mal umbauen gehen
Edit: erstmal Netzteil mit ner Büroklammer zum laufen gebracht, kann sein, dass ich heute doch noch am Haupt-Pc testen kann das MB ist dann schnell getauscht ^^
...geht nicht mist -.-


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. August 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich bin ernsthaft versucht meine 7970er in den Lan-Pc zu bauen.... Weis jemand wann die Artikel online gehen ? Wenn das noch ewig dauert muss ich vlt. doch mal umbauen gehen


 
Ja mach das  Basteln macht ja auch Spaß 
Hab ihn auch mal installiert mal schauen wie er läuft, laut AMD soll er auch  Performance Verbesserungen in Metro LL bringen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. August 2013)

Geile News. Ein lächerlicher Satz.
Mehr Infos wären schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Napalmarsch (1. August 2013)

bei  Metro LL merke ich keinen unterschied


----------



## Tiz92 (1. August 2013)

Werde ich auch mal laden, gurke noch mit dem 13.2 rum. Läuft alles flüssig und stabil.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (1. August 2013)

Na endlich hört man von diesen wieder mal etwas!! hat ja lange gedauert  dieser Beta!!!! aber leider nicht auf der Hompage von AMD!!!!!?


----------



## Wolli (1. August 2013)

bin echt auf erste test von diesem "frame pacing" zeugs gespannt. villeicht zieht amd in der cf qualität ja endlich mit nvidia gleich auf. dann würde ich mir vielleicht sogar eine zweite 7970 holen.


nach einigen vorabanalysen sieht es aber schon sehr vielversprechend aus 
FCAT Teil 3: Eine erste Analyse


----------



## xpSyk (1. August 2013)

Ich warte schon den ganzen Tag und da mach ich den PC aus und dann das


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2013)

Catalyst 13.8 Beta im Test: Dank "Frame Pacing" endlich Crossfire ohne Mikroruckeln?

Schaut euch unbedingt das Video an! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nur (2. August 2013)

mit diesem beta 13.8 treiber läuft nero 12 der bluray player nicht mehr.
mit dem vorigen beta 13.6 läufts problemlos.


----------



## Scalon (2. August 2013)

einen ganz großen Haken hat der "tolle" Treiber, er macht Downsampling mit dem GUI kaputt.... Zumindest sind bei mir alle DS Auflösungen weg, jetzt bleibt nur noch Treiber forciertes SSAA oder SoftTH oder PCGH SSAA Tool. Gibts eine Liste welche Games das PCGH Tool unterstützt? Oder ist es gleich dem Treiberforcierten SSAA?


----------



## Deimos (2. August 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> einen ganz großen Haken hat der "tolle" Treiber, er macht Downsampling mit dem GUI kaputt.... Zumindest sind bei mir alle DS Auflösungen weg, jetzt bleibt nur noch Treiber forciertes SSAA oder SoftTH oder PCGH SSAA Tool. Gibts eine Liste welche Games das PCGH Tool unterstützt? Oder ist es gleich dem Treiberforcierten SSAA?


 War das nicht mit jedem Treiber seit 12.11 so?


----------



## Scalon (2. August 2013)

Jein du musstest es bei dem Besagten Treiber erstellen, jedoch wurde durch das Patchen der neuen Treiber die Auflösungen beibehalten, dass ist bei dem Treiber nicht mehr der Fall. Dort fehlen die eingestellten Auflösungen, und es sieht wieder alles furchtbar aus, habe mich schon ziemlich daran gewöhnt gehabt xD


----------



## sfc (3. August 2013)

Bei mir war das schon mit dem letzten Beta-Treiber nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzbar. Zwar konnte man die Auflösung, wenn sie vorher mit dem 12.11er eingestellt war, nach dem Drüberbügeln noch nutzen, aber wirklich funktioniert hat es nicht mehr. Entweder stürzte das Spiel ab, oder das Menü war nicht mehr uneingeschränkt nutzbar (nur innerhalb eines 1080p Feldes innerhalb der größeren Auflösung, alles am Rand links und unten also nicht mehr anklickbar.) Oder es glättete schlicht nicht. 

Ich hab das schon mal in der Verkaufsberatung heraufbeschworen. Damals argumentierte ich, dass DS nur durch umständliche Tricks bei AMD funktioniere und sich das mit jedem Treiber wieder ändern könne, also nicht unbedingt das ultimative Kaufsargument sei. Entsprechend galt ich als Ketzer und Nvidia-Jünger ... 

DS hatte aber schon vorher manche Tücken mit AMD-Karten. Es funktionierte zum Beispiel nicht in allen Spielen in gleichhoher Auflösung. Manche zeigten einfach nur ein schwarzes Bild und ließen sich nur höchst umständlich wieder in die richtige Auflösung versetzen. Bei Nvida hatte ich mit DS noch nie derartige Probs. Auch ist es schade, dass man nur bei Nvidia 2880 mal 1620 und mehr nutzen konnte und kann.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2013)

Ich betreibe kein downsampling, deshalb kenne ich mich da wenig aus. Aber warum macht man das eigentlich? Bei AMD ist doch SSAA inzwischen auch in allen APIs möglich, oder nicht? Warum also nicht einfach im Treiber 4xSSAA aktivieren und fertig?


----------



## Scalon (3. August 2013)

Weil SSAA iirc nicht überall funktioniert, sondern nur mit DX(10?)11 Spielen die Msaa anbieten das dann anschließend umgewandelt wird. In DX 9 spielen funktioniert es nämlich nicht, da muss man sich dann mit SoftTH oder Ähnlichen  behelfen.
Noch zu dem warum: es sieht einfach "besser" aus und beruhigt ungemein, das fällt besonders auf wenn es nicht mehr möglich ist xD
4x SSAA im Treiber finde ich schon arg, möchte nur kurz auf den performance in Metro LL hinweisen. Ich persönlich habe in 1440 auf Full HD gespielt und war zufrieden


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. August 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> einen ganz großen Haken hat der "tolle" Treiber, er macht Downsampling mit dem GUI kaputt.... Zumindest sind bei mir alle DS Auflösungen weg, jetzt bleibt nur noch Treiber forciertes SSAA oder SoftTH oder PCGH SSAA Tool. Gibts eine Liste welche Games das PCGH Tool unterstützt? Oder ist es gleich dem Treiberforcierten SSAA?


 
Hatte das Problem auch, also habe ich 13.8 wieder deinstalliert und mit der anleitung von PCGH 06/13 wieder meinen alten Treiber installiert. Jetzt kann ich wieder WoT in meiner gewohnten Auflösung zocken.

Amd soll endlich kapieren das downsamppling in den Treiber (von mir aus in den Experten einstellungen) normal sein sollte

Ps: Sehe gerade 5 Jahre PCGH.de Mitglied jippie


----------



## Scalon (3. August 2013)

Ich hoffe das diverse Leute/Verlage Druck bei AMD machen und tief bohren, sodass DS endlich gut läuft. Sonst bleibt momentan nur warten und hoffen das es mit den nächsten Treibern wieder möglich ist. Vielleicht erstellt jemand eine Petition dazu und alle werden glücklich *Utopie off *


----------



## beren2707 (3. August 2013)

Sofern ich richtig informiert bin, funktioniert SSAA bei der HD 7xxx in allen APIs (DirectX und OpenGL) inkl. LOD-Anpassung. Leider gibt es einige Spiele, die von Haus aus kein MSAA unterstützen, da hilft dann eben nur DS (was nur eingeschränkt funktioniert) oder erzwungenes SSAA mit RadeonPro (funktioniert ein einigen Fällen) oder SMAA (funktioniert immer, ist aber technisch bedingt kein Vergleich zu MSAA oder gar SSAA). Am leichtesten würde es uns AMD machen, wenn man einfach im Treiber direkt DS-Auflösungen einstellen könnte; irgendwann hat AMD ja mal gemeint, sie seien bzgl. den Interessen der User informiert und würden sich evtl. dessen annehmen. Mal schauen, vlt. sind sie ja gnädig... Ältere Spiele wie DeadSpace & Co. in 4K-DS wären durchaus "nett".


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (4. August 2013)

Ein Hundsmiserabel beta Treiber der meine Frames in Dead of Island: Riptide nur so in den keller zieht


----------



## Match-Maker (5. August 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Gibts eine Liste welche Games das PCGH Tool unterstützt? Oder ist es gleich dem Treiberforcierten SSAA?


Das PCGH SSAA Tool ist nicht das gleiche wie das SSAA des AMD-Treibers.
Eine Liste der unterstützten Spiele findet sich hier: KLICK


----------



## zeta75 (5. August 2013)

warte auch auf erste Tests mit "Pace Framing" !


----------



## Scalon (6. August 2013)

FireSail schrieb:


> Die treiber haben mir 15% mehr leistung gebracht.



Worin?


----------



## omega™ (6. August 2013)

Die Alpha ist doch schon längst beendet.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. August 2013)

...ich habe auch wieder zum 13.6 BETA gewechselt. Der Afterburner ließ sich nicht konfigurieren......


----------



## beren2707 (18. August 2013)

Seltsam, bei mir funzt es mit der aktuellen Beta vom AB einwandfrei mit dem 13.8, auch das OSD geht wieder in einigen Spielen, in denen es vorher teilweise sogar den Spielstart blockiert hat.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. August 2013)

...alle Felder sind leer im AB...auch neu installieren ist Fehlanzeige...


----------



## beren2707 (18. August 2013)

Das ist seltsam. Wohl ein Treiberkonflikt, kann man wenig machen. Vlt. alternativ mal Trixx ausprobieren? Ich nutze beides im Wechsel und kanns sehr empfehlen, würde allerdings bei Trixx nicht die aktuellste, sondern die zweitneueste Version nehmen, die neue spackt bei der Voltage rum.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. August 2013)

...ok, habe mir TriXX geladen und werde es mal testen....danke ....


----------



## CSOger (19. August 2013)

Bei mir auch keine Probleme mit dem Catalyst 13.8 Beta und dem Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 14.

Übrigens ist der 13.8 Beta 2 erschienen.

*Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta2 Driver for Windows:* 

Saints Row 4: Performance improves up to 25% at 1920x1280 with Ultra settings enabled
Splinter Cell Blacklist: Performance improves up to 9% at 2560x1600 with Ultra settings enabled
Final Fantasy XIV:  Improves single GPU and CrossFire performance
Van Helsing:  Fixes  image quality issues when enabling Anti-Aliasing through the AMD Catalyst Control Center
Far Cry 3 / Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon:  Resolve corruption when enabling Anti-Aliasing through the Catalyst Control Center
RIPD:  Improves single GPU performance
Minimum:  Improves CrossFire performance
Castlevania Lords of Shadow:  Improves CrossFire performance
CrossFire:  Frame Pacing feature – includes improved performance in World of Warcraft, Sniper Elite, Watch Dogs, and Tomb Raider
Doom 3 BFG:  Corruption issues have been resolved
*Known Issues of The AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta2 Driver for Windows:*


CrossFire configurations (when used in combination with Overdrive) can result in the secondary GPU usage running at 99%
Enabling CrossFire can result in the PCI-e bus speed for the secondary GPU being reported as x1
Bioshock Infinite: New DLC can cause system hangs with Frame Pacing enabled – disable frame pacing for this title to resolve
Download:

AMD Catalyst


----------



## beren2707 (19. August 2013)

Fein, morgen mal laden.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. August 2013)

AMD gibt ja richtig Gas


----------

